# Homemade Frappuccinos



## GreenThumb (Mar 29, 2009)

As requested, here's how to make iced fraps at home for just pennies!

The basic idea is to cold brew your coffee, filter the grounds out, add sugar, and store in the fridge. Mix with milk for a frappuccino, or with hot water for hot coffee.

Cold brewing is letting the ground beans and cold water sit together for about 12 hours, instead of rushing hot water through them quickly. The resulting coffee has much less acid. You can do this with no special equipment. Just put coffee and water in a big container, let sit for 12 hours, and strain through a coffee filter. However, the straining takes forever and a day to do, with much changing of filters and waiting. It's much easier to do with a Toddy:

This is the Toddy setup that I got from Amazon.com, and here's a link so you can rush right there and buy one. http://www.amazon.com/Toddy-T2N-Cold-Brew-System/dp/B0006H0JVW/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=home-garden&qid=1247793878&sr=8-1 It's about $30.










Here is the inside when it is empty. There is a small hole at the bottom that is plugged with a rubber stopper. The larger indentation is where the filter goes.










This is what it looks like from the outside, with the rubber stopper in place.










Here is what the filter looks like. It's about 1/4" thick. You reuse it over and over, but not forever, so I got some replacement filters (and also some replacement stoppers, just in case.)










And here's the Toddy with the filter in place, ready to be filled.










I put about 3 cups of water in. Then 1 1/2 cups of coffee (I use the cheapest Yuban/store brand/Folgers/whatever is on sale stuff I can find.) Then 3 more cups of water. And another 1 1/2 cups of coffee. Finally top off with however much water you can fit (3-4 cups). Do not stir, or it will clog up the filter. Let the whole thing sit for about 12 hours. I cover with plastic and let it sit on the counter all night.










Okay, now it's 12 hours later. Pick up that bad boy (it's heavy) and hold it over the glass carafe it comes with. Carefully unplug the stopper, making sure to spill as much as possible on yourself. Then let it drain for a few minutes into the carafe.










Or, if you have a pitcher that will work, drain it right into that. Mine has measurements, which comes in very handy.










You need to measure the coffee so you know how much sugar to add. Using this pitcher, I can see it was 64 oz.










You need to add half as much sugar as coffee. Since this was 64 oz, I need 32 oz of sugar. Transfer the coffee to a big enough pitcher for all that sugar, and mix it all up. Stick it in the fridge. It will stay good at least 2 weeks. We always drink it pretty quickly, so I don't know it's maximum staying power.

When you want an ice-cold Frappuccino, pour about 2 oz of coffee into a glass, add 8 oz of milk, maybe some ice, maybe some chocolate syrup.....Yummmmmmm (and cheap). To really treat yourself, put this in a Magic Bullet blender and have a blended Frappuccino. So goooooood!


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

I can truly relate to your instruction of  "Carefully unplug the stopper, making sure to spill as much as possible on yourself."  That would be me wearing a coffee colored shirt.


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

GreenThumb said:


> To really treat yourself, put this in a Magic Bullet blender and have a blended Frappuccino. So goooooood!


MMMMMMM, that sounds so good!!


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

I SWEAR  I can smell it!!!  Mmmmmm.... But it would keep me up ALL night!


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

I've been in desperate need of a frappuccino for few days, but the starbucks I pass on my way home close too early and now you're making feel worse!


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

32 ounces of sugar?  That's 2 pounds.  I knew that these things had a lot of calories at Starbucks, but I didn't know it required that much sugar.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I was thinking the same thing about the amount of sugar.  I was wondering if you could substitute Splenda.  
deb


----------



## Shizu (Oct 27, 2008)

It won't be as sweet as it should be but you could put less sugar right?


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I've been reducing the amount of sugar I put into recipes for quite a while now.  I have found that the only way people are aware is if I say something about it.  
You should be able to start with less sugar and then add more to taste individually.  (If that makes sense.)  I know there are times when I don't want something as sweet.  
Perhaps GreenThumb can advise if she's done any experimenting with the sugar content.
deb


----------



## Shizu (Oct 27, 2008)

I sometime make soy bean milk and I usually drink without any sugar but my daughters like it sweet. So I put little sugar in it to have a little sweetness. If they want more sweetness, they can add more when they drink. But usually they just drink as it is and no complain.


----------



## sharyn (Oct 30, 2008)

drenee said:


> I was thinking the same thing about the amount of sugar. I was wondering if you could substitute Splenda.
> deb


Splenda is *horrible*! Don't ever use it...it's made with chlorine. Ick!

Try Stevia instead. It's made from an herb and is super sweet without any calories or negative impact on the body. There are several brands out now. I use "Stevia in the Raw" which I get at my local supermarket.


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

My doctor told me to not use any splenda during my pregnancy because of potential birth defects. I am sure lots of products/foods have warning like this but this was the only thing he specifically told me to stay clear of completely. (other than the obvious things to avoid while pregnant) 

It just makes me wonder what other harm it could be doing if it should be so greatly avoided during pregnancy.


----------



## Sailor (Nov 1, 2008)

I make coffee with a French Press Pot.  If you are making a small amount of your coffee base, I think the Press Pot may work good for this (if you already have one, so you don't have to spend any money buying something).  I brew my morning coffee in the Press Pot, then when the extra cools down I add a spoon of raw brown sugar to it and add milk and caramel syrup and pour over ice.  I also have a power blender for blended ice ones.  You can also add the coffee creamer of your choice for some extra flavor as well.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

hmmm...I could have went forever not knowing that.  
deb


----------



## GreenThumb (Mar 29, 2009)

drenee said:


> Perhaps GreenThumb can advise if she's done any experimenting with the sugar content.
> deb


No, sorry, I make this as is. You could sure try it using much less water and coffee, and experimenting with the sugar amount or with sugar substitutes. You could try no sugar at all, and then adding sugar-free coffee syrup flavors (like Davinci) when you mix one up to drink. In my experience with Splenda, it weighs much less, but you use the same amount in volume as sugar, so for 32 oz of sugar, you'd use 4 cups of Splenda.

Yeah, it's loads of sugar, but I don't think a Starbucks Frappuccino is exactly health food! I posted it because someone wanted to save some money by not going to Starbucks.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Sounds great!  I am going to try it when I am home next week.  I really like the idea of adding chocolate syrup to make a mocha frap.  Yummy!  I think using vanilla soy milk (or chocolate milk instead of adding syrup) would be good too.


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

sharyn said:


> Splenda is *horrible*! Don't ever use it...it's made with chlorine. Ick!


So is salt.


----------



## Jessi (Jun 19, 2009)

> Carefully unplug the stopper, making sure to spill as much as possible on yourself.


I thought I was going to die because my sides were killing me from laughing so hard. 

This sounds delicious, though. I should try it. Notice I didn't mention anywhere in there 'succeeding', but I will try.


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

I'm trying it this weekend.  Get some caramel, milk and vanilla and you have instant iced caramel macchiatos and you don't even need to add all the sugar.  If this works it'll save a ton in going to Starbucks.  I got really spoiled by working in a coffee shop and getting these almost daily for free ><


----------



## aslterp (Mar 24, 2009)

GreenThumb said:


> No, sorry, I make this as is. You could sure try it using much less water and coffee, and experimenting with the sugar amount or with sugar substitutes. You could try no sugar at all, and then adding sugar-free coffee syrup flavors (like Davinci) when you mix one up to drink. In my experience with Splenda, it weighs much less, but you use the same amount in volume as sugar, so for 32 oz of sugar, you'd use 4 cups of Splenda.
> 
> Yeah, it's loads of sugar, but I don't think a Starbucks Frappuccino is exactly health food! I posted it because someone wanted to save some money by not going to Starbucks.


Thanks for posting ofr me to save money to replace my  broken kindle.! I had read a recent post on "amazon daily" I believe and they use "simple syrup" to sweeten. Too much trouble for me - Your method is similar to what they said - they used a "french press" yours works without that purchase and for those that don't like the sugar - I use a Equal. No big deal - use what you prefer with your basic principles and it is as good as starbucks. Another thing the article I read suggested for iced coffee - is used the left overs from today to freeze ice cubes of coffee for tomorrow - then it is not watered down.
Thank yo so much


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

aslterp said:


> Another thing the article I read suggested for iced coffee - is used the left overs from today to freeze ice cubes of coffee for tomorrow - then it is not watered down.


So logically simple and I would never have thought of it! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

GreenThumb, thank you.  I had not thought of using flavored syrups.  

deb


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Green Thumb - How much coffee (and does a coarser grind work best) are you using for your 64 oz?  Do you ever use flavored beans as your base?  I am anxious to try this, but I'm thinking you need a stronger brew than regular coffee to have much coffee flavor adding 8oz milk to 2oz coffee base.  TIA


----------



## sharyn (Oct 30, 2008)

marianner said:


> So is salt.


There's a big difference between sodium chloride and clorine bleach.


----------



## GreenThumb (Mar 29, 2009)

crebel said:


> Green Thumb - How much coffee (and does a coarser grind work best) are you using for your 64 oz? Do you ever use flavored beans as your base? I am anxious to try this, but I'm thinking you need a stronger brew than regular coffee to have much coffee flavor adding 8oz milk to 2oz coffee base. TIA


I use a total of 3 cups of coffee. I use a 3/4 C plastic measuring cup. When mixing, I put in 3 C water, then 2 scoops (1.5 C total) coffee, then 3 C water, then 2 scoops coffee, then 3-4 C water again. So that's 3 C coffee to 9-10 C water (if you want to try it on a smaller scale, first.)

I buy whatever is on sale (Maxwell House, Folgers, etc) or store brand works just fine, too. I haven't tried flavored coffees, but let me know how it turns out if you do! I have tried Gevalia, which is ground much finer than something like Folgers. I haven't noticed any difference in flavor. After sitting for 12 hours, the coffee base is VERY strong. Just add as much or little milk as you like, and I'm sure you could get it the perfect strength for your taste.

This thread is making me thirsty. I'm going to go mix up one now......

Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

Turning the leftovers into ice cubes is so brilliantly simple.


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

I did it with just the sit and brew for 12 hours and strain through a filter method and it worked a charm.  I did about 6 cups and it lasted me the entire week.  I tried to make iced caramel machiatto's at first, but they're just not as good without a straw to suck up all the caramel, so I blended it.  I basically took 2 parts milk, 1 part coffee, a splash of vanilla coffee syrup and a good dollop or two of caramel with just a tablespoon or so of sugar and blended it together.  It tasted -just- like those little bottled Starbucks frappucinos they sell at 7-11 for pennies on the dollar.  This was an evil thing for me to find out about... I was doing so good without caffeine too!


----------



## GreenThumb (Mar 29, 2009)

Yay!  I'm so glad you tried and liked it!


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Thanks for the additional measurements GreenThumb.  I have two batches "brewing" now this morning.  One with Folger's Black Silk and a smaller one with a specialty coffee someone gave me from Berres Brothers called Highlander Grogg - "An explosion of caramel, butterscotch and hazelnut."  I'll let you know how they turn out tomorrow!


----------



## pawlaw aka MXCIX (Dec 17, 2008)

Back on the sugar thing...I've used a toddy for a very long time and have not used any sugar with it.  I do use the chocolate syrup and milk when making my ice coffee mocha lattes and I just put the ingredients in to taste.  Mine are not frappuccinos, though.  The ice coffees are wonderful and such a treat, too, I think.  I just brew the way the OP suggested and then add my milk and syrup.


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652) (Jan 20, 2009)

Ooooh.....noooo.....I feel a need to go try this at ONCE!  Perhaps a purchase of the toddy thing since I'm not sure that I would do well with the straining/changing of filters....hmmmm.....


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

OMG!  It works, it works, it works!!!!!!  I didn't want to wait to get another kitchen gadget, so I put the coffee grounds in a 10-cup measuring cup. added 8 cups of water, stirred it around a little and let it sit overnight in the frig.  This morning I poured the resulting gluck (slurry? ambrosia?) into a french press and poured off the base.  I only ended up with 6 cups of liquid, so I added (following original instructions) 3 cups of sugar, stirred and poured the base into a clean milk jug.  Combined 1/2C of base with 1-1/2C milk and it is perfect.  The carmel flavored grounds made a great base that doesn't need anything else added besides the milk.  Better than Starbucks and way less expensive.  What great enablers we have here - thanks GreenThumb!

Chris


----------



## GreenThumb (Mar 29, 2009)

Excellent news!


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

I just saw a similar method, but no sugar added (you add to taste when you make your individual drink) - made up a batch last night, filtered it this morning. Yum! Now to try not to OD on the stuff. (Some good ideas at the bottom of the page in the comments section.)

http://www.southernplate.com/2009/03/todays-home-brew-secret-to-great-iced-coffee-without-great-expense.html#comment-28725


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

sharyn said:


> Splenda is *horrible*! Don't ever use it...it's made with chlorine. Ick!


Much like drinking water....


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I like Splenda. . . .the yellow packet. Don't care for the blue or pink. Also like the white: aka sugar. 

It's really light, though. . .Splenda, I mean. I was at Costco and thought it would be good to get large quantity for iced tea all summer -- DH can go through gallons of it. They had big bags right next to the sugar. Went to pick it up like it _was_ sugar and almost fell down because I was expecting it to weigh 10 lbs. It didn't.


----------

